# Replacing drawer runners on Hymer (1999 model)



## astartup (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone know how to fit replacement drawer runners? - the old ones fell to pieces and Brownhills don't know how!

They are the type will ball bearings inside.

It's not at all obvious!

(I hope this goes into the right place - I've not done this before)


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Well . . this must be catching !
The kitchen drawer in my E-510 has been a touch difficult to open & close for some time now & although I've stuck my head in the cupboard beneath the drawer I still can't figure out how to actually take the drawer out off its runners . . [so I've just been living with a difficult drawer :roll: ] . . I'm assuming its a problem with the ball bearings too


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can you put a piccy up of the drawer unit please. so we can see what access you have to the drawer area.You might have to fit the earlier type instead.

cabby


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

On my 2002 you open the draw, then pull up on the chrome rails to remove them, then lift the bottom of the draw out, then the front of the draw lifts off the rails, then the rails can be unscrewed from the board at the side and taken out and dismantled.

HTH


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Have a look here >>drawer runners<<


----------

